# Fish Wraps



## Winterrider (Feb 1, 2021)

Decided to fry up a couple of today's walleye catch and make fish wraps.
Sliced up and will be using Louisiana New Orleans Style Fish Fry.






Coated with some canola oil and then the seasoning.





Fried up and with the goodies.





Plated and had to drizzle some Frank's on mine before rolling.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 1, 2021)

Heck yeah bud. Looks delicious. We also use that fish fry. It's great


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 1, 2021)

Now that just looks amazing! Good thing I wasn't there to help...bet I could've emptied that plate faster than you could plate it!

Ryan


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Love it, bud!


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks great!! Did you catch them ice fishing?


----------



## 2Mac (Feb 1, 2021)

Absolutely love walleye. Looks very good.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 1, 2021)

I'll take three wraps and a side of extra walleye! That looks fantastic!


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 1, 2021)

Walleye makes the best fish tacos if prepared well.  
I also like Shore Lunch Cajun seasoning.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2021)

Love Fried Fish Wraps or Tacos! You got the good  Fixin's too. Some folks question the Cheese but that's a must have for me...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 2, 2021)

Looks great.  I miss me some walleye from my Michigan days.  Throw in some yellow perch and I would be in heaven!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 2, 2021)

Looks good! Walleye is some of the best fish. 
LIKE!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 2, 2021)

OH Yes!  that looks great!  Been forever since I had Walleye.  yum!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 2, 2021)

I love fried fish, that's a beautiful piece of work, Like! RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 2, 2021)

Nice plate. And looks so yummy.....


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 2, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah bud. Looks delicious. We also use that fish fry. It's great


Thanks Jake, that is our go-to seasoning.


Brokenhandle said:


> Now that just looks amazing! Good thing I wasn't there to help...bet I could've emptied that plate faster than you could plate it!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks, had about enough for 2 more wraps when we were done. You would have been welcome.


Central PA Cowboy said:


> Love it, bud!


Thank you and for the like.


jcam222 said:


> Looks great!! Did you catch them ice fishing?


I did. Got a little lake close to home that has been kicking in with a few now and then.


2Mac said:


> Absolutely love walleye. Looks very good.


Thank you, and also for the like.


Sowsage said:


> I'll take three wraps and a side of extra walleye! That looks fantastic!


Thanks, I had to quit after the second wrap. Lol


Fueling Around said:


> Walleye makes the best fish tacos if prepared well.
> I also like Shore Lunch Cajun seasoning.


I agree, and thanks for the like.


chef jimmyj said:


> Love Fried Fish Wraps or Tacos! You got the good  Fixin's too. Some folks question the Cheese but that's a must have for me...JJ


Thanks JJ, got a little left to warm for tacos. Cheese 


BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Looks great.  I miss me some walleye from my Michigan days.  Throw in some yellow perch and I would be in heaven!


Thanks Brian. I second the perch idea.I


yankee2bbq said:


> Looks good! Walleye is some of the best fish.
> LIKE!


Thank you very kindly.


sandyut said:


> OH Yes!  that looks great!  Been forever since I had Walleye.  yum!


Thanks, and for the like. We have walleye about once week ( as long as I do my part in the catching )


sawhorseray said:


> I love fried fish, that's a beautiful piece of work, Like! RAY


Thanks Ray, appreciate that.


pushok2018 said:


> Nice plate. And looks so yummy.....


Thank you and for the like.



 mike243
 , 

 kruizer
 , 

 Colin1230
 , 

 rippper
 , 

 Johnny Ray
 ,
Thank you all for the likes. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## antoniothomas (Mar 8, 2021)

Looks delicious!


----------

